# Gamescom 2016: Erhöhte Sicherheit - Verzicht auf Rucksäcke, Cosplay-Waffen bleiben draußen



## Launethil (3. August 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Gamescom 2016: Erhöhte Sicherheit - Verzicht auf Rucksäcke, Cosplay-Waffen bleiben draußen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Gamescom 2016: Erhöhte Sicherheit - Verzicht auf Rucksäcke, Cosplay-Waffen bleiben draußen


----------



## stevem (3. August 2016)

Finde ich ganz gut, den es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit das auch ein Terror Anschlag oder Amoklauf auf eine Spielemesse passiert.


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2016)

Ich finde es irgendwie schade, daß man mittlerweile zu solchen Methoden greifen muß, verstehe aber den Hintergrund vollkommen.


----------



## Schallrich (3. August 2016)

Es ist echt zu krass was da in letzter Zeit abgeht.
Ich weiß schon warum ich nicht zur Messe fahre.
A) Der weg lohnt sich nicht um
B) lärmende Kiddis zu besichtigen da kann ich
C) in den Kindergarten für gehen und außerdem ist
D) das Messegelände viel zu klein.

Trotzdem viel Spaß an alle die die Messe besuchen.


----------



## Svatlas (3. August 2016)

Wie bitte soll ich dann meine Pokemon-Go Autobatterie transportieren? Ich finde Sicherheit immer gut, aber irgendwie ist das etwas überspitzt. Ich denke mit guten Kontrollen lässt sich das doch einigermaßen kontrollieren. Ich würde bestimmt nicht mit einem Parker auf die Messe gehen. Da bleibe ich lieber zu Hause und muss nicht die überteuerten Preise (Trinken/Essen)bezahlen. 

Vielleicht wird es auch eine FKK-Gamescom.


----------



## WeeFilly (3. August 2016)

Schade. Sehr schade, dass man sich mittlerweile derartig verkrüppeln muss, nur um dem "Terror" einhalt zu gebieten -  wie wenig der sich durch "erhöhte Sicherheitskontrollen" beinflussen lässt, hat die Vergangenheit ja schon oft genug gezeigt. Aber der Terror hat wieder mal erreicht, was er will. Großartig.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. August 2016)

Was soll ich auf einer Messe ohne Rucksack? Und was soll eine Messe ohne (richtige) Cosplayer? Ist doch irgendwie sinnlos...


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. August 2016)

Bei allem Verständnis für diese Bitte: Als Besucher würde ich ihr nicht nachkommen.
An einem Messetag verbringt man mehrere Stunden mit Herumlaufen und -stehen zwischen gigantischen, schwitzenden Menschenmassen und das alles normalerweise bei brütender Hitze. Da ist gute Verpflegung Pflicht und die kann man nicht ohne Tasche oder Rucksack mit sich tragen. Das Kaufen des gesamten Trinkens und Essens vor Ort würde nicht nur extrem viel kosten, sondern durch zusätzliches Anstehen enorm viel Zeit kosten. 
Da würde ich lieber länger beim Einlass warten, damit mein Rucksack in Ruhe kontrolliert werden kann.


----------



## Spassbremse (3. August 2016)

Hm, ich habe ja durchaus Verständnis für die Angst der Menschen und das daraus resultierende, erhöhte Sicherheitsbedürfnis.
Ebenso für das Bestreben der Verantwortlichen, alle möglichen Maßnahmen zu treffen, um eben jene Sicherheit zu gewährleisten.

Dennoch fürchte ich, ist das genau das, was Extremisten/Terroristen beabsichtigen. 

"Terrorists win" kann ich da nur sagen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (3. August 2016)

Sind denn nicht die vielen Killerspieler viel gefährlicher als diese Cosplayer? Und ohne Rucksack oder Tasche zur Messe? Wie bekloppt ist das denn? Für Journalisten kommt das schonmal gar nicht infrage, und für Ottonormalhorst auch nicht, wenn er nicht völlig überteuerte Pommes mit Cola kaufen will.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. August 2016)

Den Verbot von Cosplay-Waffen finde ich persönlich nicht sehr tragisch, allerdings auch nicht zwangsläufig notwendig. Es ist doch bei einer Kontrolle leicht möglich zu checken was Cosplayer mit sich führen. Ein Terrorist verkleidet sich außerdem wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Lediglich Schusswaffen-Replikas und ähnliches zu verbieten fände ich sinnvoller.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (3. August 2016)

Keine Rucksäcke? Die Veranstalter werden sich freuen, soviele 6 Euro Bratwürste und 4 Euro Colas haben die noch nie verkauft.


----------



## Dragonlilly (3. August 2016)

Leider wird unsere Welt sich in dieser Hinsicht verändern.

Ein feiner Zug wäre es, wenn die Messebetreiber für die Besucher kostenloses Leitungswasser zur Verfügung stellen würden, damit die Leute nicht so dehydrieren.  Ist Kostengünstig und wer etwas anderes will, muss dann eben zahlen.


----------



## trailuser123 (3. August 2016)

und wem hat man auch das es zu verdanken?
passt besser auf, wen ihr wählt!


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (3. August 2016)

Schade, mit ner Gruppe Kumpels für dieses Jahr schon geplant, sonst würd ich jetzt zu Hause bleiben. Naja war dann das letzte mal. Zweimal dort hinzugehen reicht ja auch. Man...hätt ich doch lieber das Summer Breeze gewählt ich Trottel ^^'


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2016)

Es wird ja nur EMPFOHLEN, keine Taschen/Rucksäcke mitzunehmen, da durch die Kontrollen es zu großen Verzögerungen kommen kann. verboten sind die nicht.

Das mit den Waffen finde ich aber etwas zu dämlich. Man wird doch eh kontrolliert, da sieht man doch, dass die nur aus weichem Kunststoff sind, und wenn sie zu "gefährlich" sind, DANN kommt derjenige halt nicht rein. Falls einer im Rahmen der Gamescom aber was Böses vorhat, kann der das ja auch VOR der Einlasskontrolle tun...  Was sich aber von selbst versteht ist, und zwar nicht erst wegen Terrorgefahr, dass man nicht zB als "Special Force" verkleidet mit ner M16-Nachbildung oder als Ninja mit Schwertimitat durch die Stadt läuft, aber so doof wird ja eh keiner sein. 

Ich bin aber sicher, dass das nicht alle mitbekommen und da ein paar Dutzend Cosplayer völlig verdutzt erstmal wieder zum Hotel zurückfahren "dürfen", und da viele der Besucher nicht sooo viel Geld haben, sind das oft Hotels eher am Stadtrand - da ist dann 1/3 des Tages komplett gelaufen...


@SeargentSchmidt: was hast du denn bitte für ein Kostüm, dass die Waffe SO wichtig ist, dass du die Lust am Besuch komplett verlierst? ^^  Hört sich für mich jetzt echt was arg übertrieben an...


----------



## stayxone (3. August 2016)

Leider eine notwendige und wichtige Konsequenz, alles andere wäre fahrlässig und töricht .


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2016)

stayxone schrieb:


> Leider eine notwendige und wichtige Konsequenz, alles andere wäre fahrlässig und töricht .


 Und wieso das? Nur weil die Gamescom das verkündet, heißt das ja nicht, dass außerhalb der Gamescom nicht trotzdem viele mit Waffenimitaten rumlaufen. Du verhinderst mit der Ankündigung also nicht, dass manch ein Passant denkt, dass da ein Irrer mit zB Schwert unterwegs sei.

Und um wiederum die Sicherheit AUF der Gamescom zu gewährleisten, muss man die Imitate doch nicht verbieten, sondern man kontrolliert die Leute (was ja eh getan wird) und verweigert den Eintritt, wenn ein Imitat trotzdem "gefährlich" sein kann. Wo ist das also das Problem? 


Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt mehr und mehr, dass es eher ne "politische" Sache ist, dass man nach außen hin nicht zu martialisch daherkommen will... ^^


----------



## Bonkic (3. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das mit den Waffen finde ich aber etwas zu dämlich. Man wird doch eh kontrolliert, da sieht man doch, dass die nur aus weichem Kunststoff sind, und wenn sie zu "gefährlich" sind, DANN kommt derjenige halt nicht rein.



ich schätze, da geht es eher darum, nicht-eingeweihte, also normalbürger, nicht zu ängstigen.


----------



## Schalkmund (3. August 2016)

Langfristig wird der Terror eh gewinnen, vielleicht sollten wir schon mal damit anfangen diverse Großveranstaltungen abzusagen und grundsätzlich alle Orte meiden an denen sich mehr als 5 Leute gleichzeitig aufhalten.


----------



## Rhak (3. August 2016)

Solange es Kontrollen am Eingang gibt (und die gibt es natürlich) sollte es doch da kein Problem geben. Abgesehen vom Terror hab ich auch noch nie was von Ausschreitungen oder Schlägereien in irgendeiner Form auf der Gamescom gehört, das könnte ja auch ein Argument gegen das Mitbringen von Waffenähnlichen Gegenständen sein. Genauso wenig habe ich jemals einen "Normalbürger" ängstlich die Straßenseite wechseln sehen wenn eine Gruppe schwerbewaffneter Cosplayer entgegen kommt. Klar, ab und zu schaut das ein oder andere Ömmchen mal extra-verwirrt aber Angst? Glaube ich wenn ichs gesehen/gehört habe.

Die Kontrollen könnten manchmal etwas gründlicher ausfallen, hätte selbst theoretisch locker schon eine Schusswaffe o.ä. in die Gamescom schmuggeln können, da wird teilweise ein kurzer oberflächlicher Blick in den Rucksack geworfen und weiter geht's. Mich würd's nicht stören wenn da einer rumwühlt oder sogar auspackt, wenn ich dafür sicher sein kann, dass jeder andere genauso kontrolliert wird und keine Waffen durchkommen. DAS wäre der richtige Ansatz, nicht diese merkwürdigen Auflagen.

Terror 1, Cosplayer 0, schade.


----------



## Enisra (3. August 2016)

hoffentlich war dass das Ende für Köln und die Gamescom und es kann jemand Kompetentes das übernehmen


----------



## LostCause (3. August 2016)

Na Toll dann stehen die meisten Cosplayer  jetzt mit einer großen Holzkelle und selbstgebauten Matschie auf der bühne oder was ?  die Vorstellung ist lustig wenn der Hintergrund nicht so traurig währ aber laut Mutti kommen ja nur Fachkräfte ins land die und alle bereichern. Egal ist ja nicht das erste Event das den Bach runter geht oder gestrichen wurde.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (3. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @SeargentSchmidt: was hast du denn bitte für ein Kostüm, dass die Waffe SO wichtig ist, dass du die Lust am Besuch komplett verlierst? ^^  Hört sich für mich jetzt echt was arg übertrieben an...



Ich habe weder ein Kostüm noch eine Waffe


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2016)

LostCause schrieb:


> Na Toll dann stehen die meisten Cosplayer  jetzt mit einer großen Holzkelle und selbstgebauten Matschie auf der bühne oder was ?  die Vorstellung ist lustig wenn der Hintergrund nicht so traurig währ aber laut Mutti kommen ja nur Fachkräfte ins land die und alle bereichern.


 wo hast du denn diesen Unsinn gehört? Das hat sie nie gesagt. ^^  Das sagen ja nicht mal die Grünen  



> Egal ist ja nicht das erste Event das den Bach runter geht oder gestrichen wurde.


 man kann es auch übertreiben... die gamescom ist eine Spielemesse, kein Cosplay-Event. Wieviel % der Besucher machen denn ÜBERHAUPT Cosplay? Vielleicht 1%? 2%? Schau Dir mal Fotos der Gamescom an mit den normalen Besucherströmen, da musst du schon genau hinschauen, um aufwendiges Cosplay zu sehen. Klar: die Cosplayer fallen auf, das verzerrt vielleicht Deine Wahrnehmung, genau wie manche "besorgte Bürger" ja auch "überall Ausländer" sehen, nur weil in einer Straßenbahn mit 100 Leuten drin eine 3er Gruppe Türken sitzt... 

Aber wie viele der Cosplayer würden denn nicht kommen, wenn Cosplay nicht mehr sinnvoll möglich ist? Selbst wenn es irre 10% aller Besucher wären, die Cosplay betreiben und NUR deswegen kommen: es gibt SO viele Leute, die kein Cosplay betreiben und gern zu Messe gehen würden, aber keine Tickets bekommen: die Messe wäre also sicher trotzdem ausverkauft...


@SeargentSchmidt: dann gehst du also nur zum "Begeiern" von Cosplay-Mädels zur Messe, oder wie darf man das verstehen, dass du im Nachhinein lieber zum Summerbreeze gegangen wärst? ^^


----------



## MichaelG (3. August 2016)

Naja auf der einen Seite würde ich doch die Gamescom einmal sehen wollen. Auf der anderen Seite bei einem Mega Ansturm, keinen Platz, Gedränge etc. pp. würde ich wahrscheinlich schon die Lust daran vorher wieder verlieren.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. August 2016)

LostCause schrieb:


> Egal ist ja nicht das erste Event das den Bach runter geht oder gestrichen wurde.



Das Event geht den Bach runter weil (zurecht) nach den jüngsten Ereignisen in Europa und Deutschland die Kontrollen und Regeln etwas verschärft werden? Interessant

Ich finde es richtig, so wichtig ist jetzt ne Waffen-Replic nicht für ein Kostüm, selbst wenn einer sich als Stormtrooper oder Gondorianer verkleidet, braucht er nicht umbedingt seinen Blaster oder Schwert damit das Kostüm gut aussieht. 
Oder sieht das Kostüm dann plötzlich nicht mehr "cool" aus? Ich finde schon, siehe hier, hab extra mal die Waffen weggemacht, sehe die Figuren/Kostüme dadurch schlechter aus? Eigentlich ... nicht. So eine Kampf-Choreografie macht man ja dann eh nicht, das es etwas fremd wirkt wie auf den Bildern, die ja eindeutige Kampf-/Angriffshaltungen vorweisen (logischerweise, denn es sind auch welche)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Sache mit den Rucksägen ist ja nur ein Ratschlag, nicht bindent, nur muss man dann halt noch etwas länger anstehen, als bei einer reinen Körperabtastung wie am Flughafen


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. August 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und die Sache mit den Rucksägen ist ja nur ein Ratschlag, nicht bindent, nur muss man dann halt noch etwas länger anstehen, als bei einer reinen Körperabtastung wie am Flughafen


Das würde ich durchaus in Kauf nehmen, solange ich mir meine Wasserflasche mitnehmen und daraus resultierend überleben darf.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (3. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @SeargentSchmidt: dann gehst du also nur zum "Begeiern" von Cosplay-Mädels zur Messe, oder wie darf man das verstehen, dass du im Nachhinein lieber zum Summerbreeze gegangen wärst? ^^



Das darf man in sofern verstehen das man schon ohne die jetzt eingeführten Kontrollen 2 Stunden vorm Eingang rumstehen konnte bis man reinkam.


----------



## freespace3 (3. August 2016)

Tja die Folgen der Islamisierung


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2016)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Das darf man in sofern verstehen das man schon ohne die jetzt eingeführten Kontrollen 2 Stunden vorm Eingang rumstehen konnte bis man reinkam.


 ach so, sag das doch gleich... ich dachte es ging um das Waffenimitat-Verbot...    und wurden Rucksäcke etwa in den letzten Jahren nicht kontrolliert? ^^  Wundert mich


----------



## belakor602 (3. August 2016)

Zum Glück fahr ich heuer ned hin, Wartezeiten sind so schon ne Frechheit mit Rucksackkontrollen obendrauf(und es wird JEDER einen haben, keinen zu haben ist Wahnsinn auf der Messe), dauert das jetzt 3x mal so lang. Naja eigentlich lohnt sich eh nur der Mittwoch, auch ohne diese Massnahmen sind die anderen Tage zu überfüllt. Wir haben uns vor 2 Jahren Donnerstag noch gegeben, aber dann waren wir so gscheid und sind nach Amsterdam gefahren um... äh die Landschaft zu geniessen


----------



## LOX-TT (3. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ach so, sag das doch gleich... ich dachte es ging um das Waffenimitat-Verbot...    und wurden Rucksäcke etwa in den letzten Jahren nicht kontrolliert? ^^  Wundert mich



letzteres Jahr war ich nicht (und dieses Jahr auch nicht), aber die Jahre davor war es nicht der Fall


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> letzteres Jahr war ich nicht (und dieses Jahr auch nicht), aber die Jahre davor war es nicht der Fall


 Da stell ich mir dann die Frage: warum dauerte denn das Einlass teilweise so lange, wenn die Leute an sich nur das Ticket zeigen müssen? ^^  Kann es vlt. sein, dass - weil es sowieso immer sehr stockt - die ein oder andere Rucksackkontrolle kaum eine echte zusätzliche Verzögerung mit sich bringt? Wenn die Leute eh "stehen" und man dann den Rucksack checkt, wird es ja nicht noch weiter verzögert? ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (3. August 2016)

die wurden immer so Etappen-weise reingelassen (zumindest frühs wenn die Messe aufmachte)

kann natürlich schon sein dass stichprobenhaft doch mal was geschaut wurde, nur bei mir und meinen Leuten wurde auf der gamescom von 2008 bis 2014 nie die Rucksäcke oder Umhängetaschen kontrolliert, beim reingehen oder später  auf dem Gelände.


----------



## D-Wave (3. August 2016)

Zu schade wollte gerne als Osama Bin Laden hinfahren...


----------



## D-Wave (3. August 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Sind denn nicht die vielen Killerspieler viel gefährlicher als diese Cosplayer? Und ohne Rucksack oder Tasche zur Messe? Wie bekloppt ist das denn? Für Journalisten kommt das schonmal gar nicht infrage, und für Ottonormalhorst auch nicht, wenn er nicht völlig überteuerte Pommes mit Cola kaufen will.



Die einzige Gefahr sitzt in Berlin und nennen sich Mafiaterroristen. Für alles andere sollte Bundesregierung ausreichen. Diese Spinnerei ey 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PpkrxBetXz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


so wie im Video sollte man sehen die wollen uns nur verrückt machen. Willkommen in City 17 in Sicherheit.  Was aber noch mehr auffällt ist diese Sache,
 dass die Leute schon vor der Kamera umfallen müssten bei so vielen Schüssen die der abgegeben hat. Alle lieben kleinen Kugeln laufen schneller als die Leute. ;D
Wo bleibt das Sachverständniss für scharfe Munition? Der bösen Killerspieler, aja im Spiel hat man 100 HP und fällt nach 3 treffern nicht um. LOL


----------



## LOX-TT (3. August 2016)

Verschwörungs-Theorie Schwachsinn, das Video 

bitte verschone uns mit dem Käse


----------



## Spassbremse (3. August 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Verschwörungs-Theorie Schwachsinn, das Video
> 
> bitte verschone uns mit dem Käse



Der Kerl ist doch einfach nur ein Troll, wie er im (Lehr)buch steht. Kann man den nicht einfach rausschmeißen?

Falls nein, einfach ignorieren, irgendwann wird's ihm langweilig, wenn ihn keiner mehr beachtet.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Der Kerl ist doch einfach nur ein Troll, wie er im (Lehr)buch steht. Kann man den nicht einfach rausschmeißen?
> 
> Falls nein, einfach ignorieren, irgendwann wird's ihm langweilig, wenn ihn keiner mehr beachtet.


  Also, ist er jetzt echt so dumm, dass er denkt, das Video sei ernstgemeint? ^^  Die Macher nennen sich selber "Trolle", schreiben Beweis mit ß - das ist doch glasklar Satire ^^   Wenn ja, dann lass ihn halt in seiner paranoiden Welt leben...  wobei, nee: kann gefährlich werden. Nachher läuft er noch selber Amok, weil er in jedem auf der Straße einen Verschwörer sieht, der ihm das Leben zur Hölle machen will...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (3. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... weil er in jedem auf der Straße einen Verschwörer sieht, der ihm das Leben zur Hölle machen will...



Warum erst auf der Straße fangt doch im Forum gleich damit an.


----------



## D-Wave (3. August 2016)

Schon klar das ihr 3 Gegentrolle an den Osterhasen glaubt. Soll ich euch noch ernst nehmen?


----------



## Angry-Angel (3. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, ist er jetzt echt so dumm, dass er denkt, das Video sei ernstgemeint? ^^  Die Macher nennen sich selber "Trolle", schreiben Beweis mit ß - das ist doch glasklar Satire ^^   Wenn ja, dann lass ihn halt in seiner paranoiden Welt leben...  wobei, nee: kann gefährlich werden. *Nachher läuft er noch selber Amok, weil er in jedem auf der Straße einen Verschwörer sieht, der ihm das Leben zur Hölle machen will... *



Mit sowas macht man keine Witze!
Das geht eindeutig zu weit.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Mit sowas macht man keine Witze!
> Das geht eindeutig zu weit.


 Das ist kein Witz - oder siehst du ein Blinzelsmiley? ^^  im Ernst: der trollt nur rum, und ich lass mir nicht solche zynisch-ironischen Bemerkungen verbieten, nur weil es vor kurzem wirklich einen Amoklauf gab.


----------



## LOX-TT (3. August 2016)

Mich wundert ja eh dass D-Wave bei Sonnenlicht noch nicht zu Stein wurde wie es sich für einen waschechten Troll gehört, nichtmal als anständiger Troll zu gebrauchen der Kerl, tztz


----------



## Worrel (3. August 2016)

trailuser123 schrieb:


> und wem hat man auch das es zu verdanken?
> passt besser auf, wen ihr wählt!


... was?


----------



## Orzhov (3. August 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mich wundert ja eh dass D-Wave bei Sonnenlicht noch nicht zu Stein wurde wie es sich für einen waschechten Troll gehört, nichtmal als anständiger Troll zu gebrauchen der Kerl, tztz



Waren das nicht Gargoyles?


----------



## golani79 (3. August 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Waren das nicht Gargoyles?


Sowohl, als auch


----------



## SGDrDeath (3. August 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Waren das nicht Gargoyles?


Beim Hobbit nicht aufgepasst?


----------



## Orzhov (4. August 2016)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Beim Hobbit nicht aufgepasst?



Kein Herr der Ringe Fan.


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Beweis mit ß



Ja, hehe, das war mir auch Grund genug, das Video nicht anzusehen. Rechtschreibfehler haben auch ihr Gutes -- da weiß man wenigstens gleich, in welchem Irrenhaus man gelandet ist.


----------



## Rhak (4. August 2016)

Links unten ist bei jedem Beitrag das Warnsymbol mit Ausrufezeichen zu finden, mit dem man einen Beitrag melden kann falls dieser gegen die Richtlinien verstößt. 

Wollte eigentlich still bleiben aber jetzt kann ich mich doch nicht zurückhalten: D-Wave, was soll der Müll? Das ist absolut respektlos den Opfern und deren Hinterbliebenen gegenüber, ein wenig mehr Pietät bitte.


----------



## Sayaka (4. August 2016)

Freunde aus der Cosplaywerkstatt wollten mit ihrer Mad Max Gruppe auf die Messe, doch mit den verschärften Waffenregeln ist das eher witzlos.


----------



## Angry-Angel (4. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist kein Witz - oder siehst du ein Blinzelsmiley? ^^  im Ernst: der trollt nur rum, und ich lass mir nicht solche zynisch-ironischen Bemerkungen verbieten, nur weil es vor kurzem wirklich einen Amoklauf gab.



Hier gehts nicht ums verbieten, sondern darum, dass man mit solchen Sachen keine Witze macht.
(Wenn Du jemanden bei einem Amoklauf verloren hast, würdest Du das vielleicht besser verstehen)
Ganz unabhängig davon, obs nun vor kurzem einen Amoklauf gab oder vor hundert Jahren.

Lass den Troll doch trollen.
"Dont feed the Troll"

Ich begreife nicht, wie man auf solches Troll-Geschreibsel auch noch einsteigen kann....auf die Ignoreliste setzen und gut 
Oder bannen....ihr "Officers" habt doch die Möglichkeit dazu.


----------



## Worrel (4. August 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Hier gehts nicht ums verbieten, sondern darum, dass man mit solchen Sachen keine Witze macht.


Was ist denn "Da macht man keine Witze drüber" anderes als ein gefordertes Verbot?



> Ganz unabhängig davon, obs nun vor kurzem einen Amoklauf gab oder vor hundert Jahren.


Also .... soll man über nichts Witze machen, das nicht mindestens hundert Jahre alt ist ...? Seltsame Idee.


----------



## Angry-Angel (4. August 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ist denn "Da macht man keine Witze drüber" anderes als ein gefordertes Verbot?



Schon mal was von Anstand und Moral gehört?
Es gibt nun Mal Themen, bei denen gebietet es der Anstand und/oder die Moral, dass man sich darüber nicht amüsant äussert.
Da brauche ich gar kein Verbot fordern.

Oder gehört das heute zum guten Ton, mit dem D-Zug durch die Kinderstube gefahren zu sein, sofern man überhaubt eine hatte?!




Worrel schrieb:


> Also .... soll man über nichts Witze machen, das nicht mindestens hundert Jahre alt ist ...? Seltsame Idee.



Aus der Fragestelleung meine ich zu erkennen, dass Du mich jetzt trollen möchtest. No Chance!


----------



## Spassbremse (4. August 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Anstand und Moral gehört?



Gehört schon, aber die Bedeutung müsste ich jetzt nachschlagen. 

 "Anstand" und "Moral" sind aber nun einmal Begriffe, die erstens jede Gesellschaft anders definiert, und die zweitens einer ständigen Entwicklung unterworfen sind.

Ich nehme nicht an, dass Du glaubst, wir würden uns immer noch mit den gleichen Vorstellungen von "Anstand" und "Moral" mit herumschlagen, wie das z. B. vor über 100 Jahren der Fall war... 

Ich persönlich mag die Vorstellung, auch schrecklichsten Ereignissen mit ein wenig Humor den Schrecken zu nehmen, aber das darf natürlich jeder anders sehen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag die Vorstellung, auch schrecklichsten Ereignissen mit ein wenig Humor den Schrecken zu nehmen, aber das darf natürlich jeder anders sehen.


 Eben, und ich hab ja noch nicht mal ÜBER nen Amoklauf Witze gemacht, wenn man den Spruch, der eher den Zweck hatte, Trolle als paronoid einzustufen, denn überhaupt als "Witz" einstuft...  In DEM Fall könnte ich es ja noch nachvollziehen, wenn ich jetzt Witze _über _Amokläufe oder deren Opfer reißen würde...   Aber manche Leute sind halt einfach mega-empfindlich und werden allein schon durch den Gedanken an "Böses Ereignis X" so getriggert, dass denen übel wird... aber dann dürfte man dann eigentlich über GAR nichts Witze machen, was auch nur ansatzweise an etwas erinnert, was mit Gewalt, Leid oder/und Tod zu hat. Die würden selbst bei flachen Kalauern wie "Besser arm dran als Arm ab" dann meckern "Wie kannst du nur Witze über Leute machen, die amputiert wurden!" 

So, Thema für mich gegessen - wer keinen schwarzen Humor verträgt, sollte am besten jüdische Filme meiden und mich auf die ignore-Liste setzen.


----------



## Amelius01 (4. August 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Es gibt nun Mal Themen, bei denen gebietet es der Anstand und/oder die Moral, dass man sich darüber nicht amüsant äussert.



Ich würde dir im Grunde zustimmen, aber der Mensch ansich ist halt schadenfroh. 
Trotzdem war Herbboy's 'Witz' eher harmlos.... Da kenne ich noch viel schlimmere...


----------



## Worrel (5. August 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Anstand und Moral gehört?
> Es gibt nun Mal Themen, bei denen gebietet es der Anstand und/oder die Moral, dass man sich darüber nicht amüsant äussert.


Schon mal was von schwarzem Humor gehört? Bei dem ist es nämlich per Definition so, daß dieser dieser Grenze überschreiten muß, denn sonst ist es eben kein "schwarzer Humor".


----------

